# Poulin 42cc chainsaw



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Have a 42cc poulin chainsaw that won't start. Rebuilt the carb and the engine is getting fuel. have tried starting it with the L and H screws 1 1/2 and 2 turns out. The spark is good. The compression is about 95. there is wear on the piston and ring and cylinder. what range should compression be and what range would compression be so it won't start?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

aaaaex88 said:


> Have a 42cc poulin chainsaw that won't start. Rebuilt the carb and the engine is getting fuel. have tried starting it with the L and H screws 1 1/2 and 2 turns out. The spark is good. The compression is about 95. there is wear on the piston and ring and cylinder. what range should compression be and what range would compression be so it won't start?


Suggestion:
Set the screws to 1 turn out, put a teaspoon of 2-cycle oil in the cylinder and see if it tries to run, 95psi is on the edge. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## DRslots (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a disposable saw< get yourself a stihl or a husqvarna


----------

